# tubes + lens + reversed lens?



## CouncilmanDoug (May 21, 2013)

So I got some cheap extension tubes that I've been playing with, mainly using all 49mm of tubes and a 135mm 2.8, I've been able to get shots like this from a reasonable distance





But I was wondering what would happen if I got a reversing ring and put a 50mm on the front of the 135, what would the magnification be like compared to this?


----------



## David8 (May 21, 2013)

CouncilmanDoug said:


> So I got some cheap extension tubes that I've been playing with, mainly using all 49mm of tubes and a 135mm 2.8, I've been able to get shots like this from a reasonable distance
> _picture removed_
> But I was wondering what would happen if I got a reversing ring and put a 50mm on the front of the 135, what would the magnification be like compared to this?



Not sure. But reversing rings are dirt cheap and a LOT of fun. Buy one and find out? I got mine for ~$2!


----------



## Judobreaker (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure by how much but you'd definitely increase the magnification.


----------



## Nervine (May 22, 2013)

480Sparky gave me this great advice. 




			
				480sparky said:
			
		

> You can readily find the reproduction ratio by simply photographing the edge of a ruler and comparing the long dimension of the image with the dimensions of the sensor.  If you record 24mm of the ruler and your sensor measures 24x16mm, you have a 1:1 ration.  If the image recordss, say, 20mm, then you have 1.2:1.  10mm? 2.4:1.
> 
> Reversing a lens on the tubes will increase the ratio, but operating the aperture becomes problematic with modern lenses that do not have an aperture ring.



I believe and I could be wrong as I haven't tested it but you would have better magnification by reversing a smaller focal length lens onto the tubes. ie a 28mm reversed on tubes. However as mentioned aperture becomes a problem. I bought a 28mm full manual Minolta lens to reverse on end of my tubes.


----------



## Judobreaker (May 22, 2013)

He's not talking about either reversing the 135mm or the 50mm Nervine.
He wants to reverse the 50mm on top of the 135mm which would increase magnification for sure.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2013)

Way to calculate reverse-lens magnification? - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2013)

I just popped a 135mm f/2.8 Ai-S Nikkor manual focus lens and 3 Kenko tubes (12mm,20mm,36mm) onto my old D2x. Wow...it's close-up. I then held a 50mm 1.8 AF Nikkor reversed, at the front of the 135...cannot find the doggone 52-to-52mm filter thread ring...damn...the magnification is SO freaking high it's almost impossible to use...the area covered is just a scant few millimeters x a few milli's...and the focus point seems to be doggone near the front of the rear element on the reversed 50.

I just tried it with 36mm of extension and the 50mm reversed...it's...ridiculously difficult to focus while holding the 50mm in place, and the focus point is about 1 inch from the rear element.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (May 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I just popped a 135mm f/2.8 Ai-S Nikkor manual focus lens and 3 Kenko tubes (12mm,20mm,36mm) onto my old D2x. Wow...it's close-up. I then held a 50mm 1.8 AF Nikkor reversed, at the front of the 135...cannot find the doggone 52-to-52mm filter thread ring...damn...the magnification is SO freaking high it's almost impossible to use...the area covered is just a scant few millimeters x a few milli's...and the focus point seems to be doggone near the front of the rear element on the reversed 50.
> 
> I just tried it with 36mm of extension and the 50mm reversed...it's...ridiculously difficult to focus while holding the 50mm in place, and the focus point is about 1 inch from the rear element.



haha I love the length of the 135 with tubes, but I tried just taping my 50d to the front and yeah it was a little too much haha, had to be way too close. this is a shot of a chair with it haha


----------



## Austin Greene (May 23, 2013)

As mentioned, the general convention is that you want something wider, such as a 50mm, 35mm, or 28mm. Consider how a lens gathers light normally, and then reverse that to think of how it will work on a reversal ring. What your describing is not a standard setup, and for a reason, your working distance would be zilch. Better to have a 50mm or 28mm on tubes, or maybe a reversed 50/28 on tubes.


----------

